# How to photograph formed t-shirts?



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Greetings, 

Every shoots flat t-shirts... but more and more I have seen formed shirts being used for images. Here is an example:

Abbeville Christian Academy Generals Store Abbeville Alabama | Prep Sportswear

Does anyone know how these shirts are shot to be formed (look like they are worn, but you can see the inside of them).

I looked for shirt forms or mannequin forms that will allow me to photograph garments like this but have not found anything.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mary


----------



## allura (May 31, 2010)

nycmerch said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Every shoots flat t-shirts... but more and more I have seen formed shirts being used for images. Here is an example:
> 
> ...



ahh well here in Philippines there are shops sellings those kind of clothes hangers, it's like just a typical hanger that has armature inside(for shoulders & chest)..most of them are in hanger type(with hook for hanging ü), while others come with stand/base,hmm now its confusing me,should i still call it hanger?


----------



## allura (May 31, 2010)

selling rather ü


----------



## TreeGod (Jun 18, 2010)

Those photos look, to me, like a blank in which they've simply placed their image onto. I don't believe the photo actually had the logo on it when it was taken/rendered.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I would agree most likely photo shopped.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes I know Tree.. But thats what I am looking for.. The ability to shoot blanks that look like that so I can then place my images on them.

Allura... Do you know of a website where i can take a look at what you are talking about??

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Look for vector images of the items you are interested in there are alot out there. If you are good with adobe you can make your own. Our artist does.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Check out GoMedia (Arsenal) templates, they have some like that.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

go to www.wordans.com and go to create a shirt and the images are similar to what you are looking for (i think)


----------



## DimSum (Jun 6, 2010)

Never tried the techniques myself, and have always wondered. Photoshop retouching to reapply the exposed inside back neck sounds the most logical. Otherwise, you have to destroy and reshape a dress form to achieve the results. 

You can read more about the discussions here:

Shooting Clothing Product - Pro Photo HOME

"I would use a live model and have them wear something underneath that is not a color used in the garment, such as a chroma green turtleneck. Then, you can remove the neck and body areas very fast in PS.

The back of the neck would require a second shot taken on a mannequin. I personally found shooting mannequin to be very time consuming compared to a live model. The garments never seem to look good or fit correctly on a form. 

DougA "

Shooting clothing without a mannequin - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

adivito said:


> Look for vector images of the items you are interested in there are alot out there. If you are good with adobe you can make your own. Our artist does.



The site I referrenced has images of specif brands and styles. They have over 300 different apparel items and those items in a all available colors. Each one is a photo... ot a photoshop created image. 

Vector images will be fine for a basic t-shirt.. but once you get into all the various garments, they are useless.

So Im trying to figure out how they are shot to show form.. buit also show the inside... so that I can do the same with all the different brand, styles and colors we carry.

Vector or copying someone elses images will not work unfortunately.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

eikei47 said:


> go to www.wordans.com and go to create a shirt and the images are similar to what you are looking for (i think)


These are generic photos. Im looking to take actual photos of actual products. Thanks just the same.

Tim


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

DimSum said:


> Never tried the techniques myself, and have always wondered. Photoshop retouching to reapply the exposed inside back neck sounds the most logical. Otherwise, you have to destroy and reshape a dress form to achieve the results.
> 
> You can read more about the discussions here:
> 
> ...


Doug... Thanks for the links!! I was hoping there was a form made for this type of shooting as I see more and more of these types of shots around.

Thanks for the links! I will try to do some more research.

Tim


----------



## DimSum (Jun 6, 2010)

I work in the fashion district downtown LA surrounded by display companies, and I have not see a form made for the "invisible man" shoots. Even if you can find one, you won't get the flat smooth surface on the exposed back neck area because there is nothing supporting it. 

Putting a shirt on a form with no neck will result in the collar drooping into the hole of the dress form that used to have a neck. Still think Photoshop is the best way to go.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe AdvancedArtist has a free Tshirt Comp that you can download, and it comes with a tut.

I'm not *completely* sure it has the same "worn look", but it's free, so worth taking a look.

advancedtshirts.com - Tshirt Templates Comps

FYI--they also have some phenomenal tutorials. I bought their Corel set and it has done wonders for my learning!

Don't work for them and not affiliated, just a VERY happy customer.


----------



## allura (May 31, 2010)

nycmerch said:


> Yes I know Tree.. But thats what I am looking for.. The ability to shoot blanks that look like that so I can then place my images on them.
> 
> Allura... Do you know of a website where i can take a look at what you are talking about??
> 
> ...


well i dont know if they have websites or photos in the net, most of those hangers are sold along the streets, by illegal vendors i guess ...ü


----------

